# furnace change out



## jvegas

I have cutomer with a magic chef furnace that they want to change looking for opptions. would like to find dirrect replacment its a mod#L6A84D-1 highboy looking for resonable replacements


----------



## Yuri

Is it a packaged unit for a condo?: Magic Pak:http://www.magic-pak.com/
and Armstrong make direct replacements for Fedders and others


----------



## jvegas

Hi Yuri no it's not a package unit it is a oil fired hi boy furnace for a residential home 83,000 btu out put


----------



## patrickmaran

I think that the best solution is first get the full detail on motor replacement from the customer then only you can go for any final decision if you need any info on motor repairing or any thing related to that you can go to :-http://generalcontractors411.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

patrickmaran said:


> I think that the best solution is first get the full detail on motor replacement from the customer then only you can go for any final decision if you need any info on motor repairing or any thing related to that you can go to :-http://generalcontractors411.com/ :thumbsup:


 
I think you need to actually read the original post before you post a responce. This one was about a furnace replacement.


----------



## jvegas

I thought it was me I got a little lost on that one


----------



## hvaclover

I don' get it/ Is I stoopid or somethin'?:blink:


----------



## jvegas

what


----------



## mechanicalDvr

WHO ? WHERE ? WHEN ? WHY? (now that that is covered)


----------



## nicktech

well, whats a direct replacement? Size, height, cfms, btu/hr, gallonage? look at the nozzel size, and the blower capacity. oil burners used to come ambiguous where you'd put your own burner or nozzle. that model # may or maynot represent the btu output. I would go with, in leu of a new heat cal, nozzel capacity (gal/hr) blower size (cfm) and unit dimensions (for duct transition) to start off with. good luck!


----------



## jvegas

Thank you nicktech I was worried about height and found a thermopride upflow shorty it should due the trick


----------



## nicktech

no sweat! post some pics of it for us.


----------



## jvegas

Yuri said:


> Is it a packaged unit for a condo?: Magic Pak:http://www.magic-pak.com/
> and Armstrong make direct replacements for Fedders and others


I got to work on one today. changed out a blwer motor that was some fun stuff:laughing:


----------



## hvactech

Those magic pak combo units are a strange beast, and they can be a pain in the neck to work on if youve never seen one before but once you get to tear one apart and put it back together, its really a quite simple unit! The Co. I work for specializes in them! www.HWCPARTS.com we are still working on the site but it should be complete soon!


----------



## mechanicalDvr

hvactech said:


> Those magic pak combo units are a strange beast, and they can be a pain in the neck to work on if youve never seen one before but once you get to tear one apart and put it back together, its really a quite simple unit! The Co. I work for specializes in them! www.HWCPARTS.com we are still working on the site but it should be complete soon!


Got to love em. I find problems with installation the most, too small of a space to service them, a hotwater heater in front of them.


----------



## jvegas

mechanicalDvr said:


> Got to love em. I find problems with installation the most, too small of a space to service them, a hotwater heater in front of them.


 Thats the problem i had it was in a closet with the water heater and a stinky cat box to :sad:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

jvegas said:


> Thats the problem i had it was in a closet with the water heater and a stinky cat box to :sad:


 
The best is a high rise project on the ocean I service. The mechanical closet is on the balcony. There is a small jog in the outside wall that the door to the closet hits into. When the door is taken off the room you still can't get the unit out because of the jog in the wall. The closet shares a common wall with the master bedroom. That wall has home runs to the breaker panel in it. The magic pak units are @16 years old. So we used to get a couple replacement jobs a year as the condos were sold. You need a carpenter to remove the wall between the closet and the bedroom. If the wiring isn't low enough you need an electrician to pull the runs out of the way. You need two guys to remove the old unit and install the new one. The wall is a firewall (double 5/8" rock both sides). The jobs are always nightmares. We encourage the owners to get their own carpenters in case there is any problems with wall finishing. Removing water heaters to open up the a/c drawer of the unit in some condos in the building is fun too at 4 pm on a Friday night.


----------



## jvegas

Nothing like serviceablity the installer never cares about the service guy :furious:


----------



## hvaclover

Try putting a by pass humidifier on one. You need a 220 to 24v step down xfrmr.


----------



## jvegas

sound like some fun the one i worked on there was very little duct showing and the rest above a hard ceiling


----------



## Yuri

Try working on those suckers when they install them in a mech room on the balcony and it is -40degF outside and the heat is off. Ugh!!  I even carry a 1500 watt ceramic heater so I can close the door and not freeze to death.


----------



## jvegas

Sounds cool:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

Yuri said:


> Try working on those suckers when they install them in a mech room on the balcony and it is -40degF outside and the heat is off. Ugh!!  I even carry a 1500 watt ceramic heater so I can close the door and not freeze to death.


Try reaching into the inducer section to pull a sail switch when you weigh 336lbs.:001_tongue:


----------



## Yuri

336? You can buy 2 of me for that price. I assume it's all "muscle".


----------



## hvaclover

Yuri said:


> 336? You can buy 2 of me for that price. I assume it's all "muscle".


if you consider lard as fat, yeah..I'm a regular Schwartzenslobber.


----------



## Yuri

Too much Canadian beer? We put a "secret" ingredient in it to hook the "unsuspecting".:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

Yuri said:


> Too much Canadian beer? We put a "secret" ingredient in it to hook the "unsuspecting".:laughing:


Thanks a lot pal! I lost another 1300 loonies at your Windsor casino with the sixty plus tip for all that Molson I drank.

But Day--aamm those waitresses are fine! I think I got a phone number from one of them. I woke up with a paper jammed in my mouth but the number was all runny. My wife said next time it's gonna go in the other end. Maybe i should switch to pop.:001_unsure:


----------

